# bucks on the wasatch



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

has anyone got any good pictures of bucks either dead ones or alive ones :wink: I'm interested in what you other hunters have seen because this year i havent seen jack ****!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

You are hunting in the wrong spot.....move around and try new areas. The rut is just beginning!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The only bone I've seen is on moose. I haven't seen a buck yet.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

any spots in mind?


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been seeing a lot of deer this year on the extended. I saw two whopper bucks on opening morning in the Wasatch that I walked up on. Almost had a shot, but they busted me. One of the bucks had a 9" drop tine. Saw lots of tracks moving through the snow last Sunday, but didn't see any shooters. Make sure your spending a lot of time glassing and scouting before you head into an area. Good luck!


----------

